# Romance For Piano and Flute



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

Composed this in 2 sessions. I didn't put too much effort into it and there were some mistakes (crossing voices, eg).

It has two movements, the 2nd one more "romantic" on 2:48. What do you guys think of it?


__
https://soundcloud.com/prasad-shankar%2Fflute-romance

I'd really appreciate any sort of reply or honest comment. It'd mean a lot to me


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

It is beautiful and lovely. Maybe it could be improved with some dynamics in tempo. There is a brilliant tempo change in the end, though.
I like it. Well done and thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like the piece , anything is better then I can do myself 

Thanks for sharing .


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

Perhaps it gets a little too draggy before the 2nd part of the piece? I feel like that's what you're saying and if it is, I agree with you. I paid little attention to the tempo while writing it.


----------

